
WHO haunted by old tweet saying China found no human transmission of coronavirus - sahin-boydas
https://nypost.com/2020/03/20/who-haunted-by-old-tweet-saying-china-found-no-human-transmission-of-coronavirus/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://twitter.com/WHO/status/1217043229427761152](https://twitter.com/WHO/status/1217043229427761152)

Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no
clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus
(2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China🇨🇳.

------
gnusty_gnurc
> It is an open secret among international diplomats and public health experts
> that WHO is “not fit for mission” (as one of them put it to me), riddled
> with politics and bureaucracy. Given its previous failures and the warning
> that was Sars, its leadership has no excuse for reacting so oddly, and so
> tardily, to the current crisis.

[http://www.rationaloptimist.com/blog/who-must-
answer/](http://www.rationaloptimist.com/blog/who-must-answer/)

